# Jeff Horn vs Anthony Mundine



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

It will be interesting to see which way Jeff Horn heads next.

There shouldn't be any shortage of opportunities out there for him, and one of them is Mundine at catchweight.

Who do people think Horn will fight next?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Horn has a number of options. He can remain at welterweight. Go up to super welterweight. Or fight Mundine at catchweight, and then decide later.

I don't see any point him moving up a division. Most fighters battle to make weight and Horn is no exception. 

Fighting Mundine represents only a pay day for Horn - granted a big pay day. It is otherwise a no win fight for him. He beats a 43 year old, so what. He loses to a 43 year old and where does he go from there?

If Dean Lonergan, Glenn Rushton and Jeff Horn himself are as astute as I think they are they will wait until the dust settles on this loss and make a smart decision in the cold light of day.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Horn-Mundine already seems to be gaining momentum. It is being reported Mundine's adviser Emaid Dib has spoken to Horn's trainer Glenn Rushton twice already about the potential match-up.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...t/news-story/ecd5baed8fbb41d9917993451814f7df

"I told Glenn that this is Jeff's opportunity to make a career high payday fighting in his own backyard'' - Dib said.

"Anthony Mundine can write Jeff a cheque now for the fight and he can promote it himself but we are prepared to work with Dean Lonergan if that's what the Horn camp wants."

"I told him that we have very definite plans. Anthony is 43 so we want the fight to happen as soon as possible."


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Horn - Mundine is a no brainer. Jeff gets to fight in his own backyard for a career high payday. If he wins it is a stepping stone to get back on track, if he loses 
he can retire a wealthy man. Mundine has already offered Horn 2 million win lose or draw. The stumbling block is Lonergan who is talking a Crawford re-match
or other elite welters back in the USA. Spence,Thurman,Porter, even Garcia all destroy Horn. There are still enough Mundine Haters out there to make this fight 
a certain money spinner.
My Tip .... Mundine TKO on cuts.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Anthony Mundine is going to end up messed up. His father and those closest to him should have been pressuring him to to retire years ago. 

We saw from the poor turn up of Mundine supporters for the Green fight that the bubble has burst for him and that was a year and a half ago.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Mundine has already offered Horn 2 Million win lose or draw. Thats 1 mill more than he got against Pac. 27 thousand turned up at Mundine -Green 2 in a neutral state.
Are you saying Horn-Mundine is not a money spinner ???
Anyway the thread title is what next for Horn..... What's your tip ??


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you hear the crowd reaction in Adelaide for Mundine compared to for Green? It sounded like there weren't any Mundine supporters there.

In any case Mundine is 43 and should be retired while people can still understand what he is trying to say.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

I'll try again... Are you saying Horn-Mundine is not a money spinner ???
What should Horn do next ??
The thread is not about Mundine-Green.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

rocco said:


> I'll try again... Are you saying Horn-Mundine is not a money spinner ???
> What should Horn do next ??
> The thread is not about Mundine-Green.


You are desperately trying to put words in my mouth.

Here is what I said. Nothing more. Nothing less :

Anthony Mundine is going to end up messed up. His father and those closest to him should have been pressuring him to to retire years ago.
We saw from the poor turn up of Mundine supporters for the Green fight that the bubble has burst for him and that was a year and a half ago.
Did you hear the crowd reaction in Adelaide for Mundine compared to for Green? It sounded like there weren't any Mundine supporters there.
In any case Mundine is 43 and should be retired while people can still understand what he is trying to say.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Mundine got very little support in Adelaide. It probably had a bit to do with his carry on about the Australian National Anthem at the time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mundine is an option: an in between keep busy fight- a certain win- nice pay day. 

I still hate it :rofl everyone cringes at the idea but will still watch it anyway.

Horn still has stock in world rankings and definitely can beat multiple second tier welterweights. ie- Shawn Porter, Kell Brook, Jessie vargas, Lamont Peterson, Lucas Matthysse, I hope he plays the business end of his career smart. 19-1. Only 30 years old. There's millions to be made and Duco are smart players.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mundine is an option: an in between keep busy fight- a certain win- nice pay day.
> 
> I still hate it :rofl everyone cringes at the idea but will still watch it anyway.
> 
> Horn still has stock in world rankings and definitely can beat multiple second tier welterweights. ie- Shawn Porter, Kell Brook, Jessie vargas, Lamont Peterson, Lucas Matthysse, I hope he plays the business end of his career smart. 19-1. Only 30 years old. There's millions to be made and Duco are smart players.


I disagree that Duco are smart players, if the Queensland government hadn't got involved and if Duco didn't sign Horn's rights away to the slimey yank then Horn would still be angling for a shot. Duco get Joseph Parker and Jeff Horn world title shots, albeit WBO, then have both their first serious title defences as the underdogs in their opponents' home towns, with both the title defenders earning a lot less than the challengers, absolutely brilliant management there, and neither of the title shots in the first place could have happened without the help of the NZ or Queensland governments.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sportsbet already offering speculative odds on Horn-Mundine:

Horn $1.36

Mundine $3


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Anthony Mundine on the prospect of fighting Jeff Horn :

"I mean....I'm not desperate for the fight."

"He went over there and fought one of the best pound for pounders in the world...did himself proud...his country proud....his family proud"

"I've got nothing but the utmost respect for Jeff...have met him a few times...just seems a very genuine, humble dude that nobody could dislike."

"It would be hard to get up for this fight....you know....would be like hitting a brother."

"If he did beat me...I'd definately bow out...you know."

"If I did beat him...I'd just want to go out and fight the best....at 154, 160."

"I've got a few more fights in me....good fights."

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...-fight/video/9f99c0a5d4c71afbed090070390bc559


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

A real pity Mundine didn't extend the same respect and courtesy to Geale when Geale defended his IBF title against him in 2013.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Anthony Mundine says "No more trash talk. No more rants. No more gay slurs. I'm a changed man. I have taken stock of my life".

"Issues outside of sport I'm more wise about, I am more educated and circumspect and understanding of others' opinions".

"I just want people to understand me better. I love everyone."

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/s...&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_source=DailyTelegraph


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeff Horn's promoter Dean Lonergan has offered to sit down with Anthony Mundine for a one-on-one chat but there's a catch to the proposal The Man is not at all happy about...

https://myaccount.news.com.au/sites...b90ddda0116ea1d0d5cfb2173c8&memtype=anonymous


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mundine will be flying to Brisbane next week to meet with Horn's team. Horn trainer Glenn Rushton says the fight has the potential to top the 2006 Green-Mundine fight as Australia's biggest PPV at more than $10m.

Rushton says he hopes a win over Mundine will help springboard Horn to return fights with Manny Pacquiao and Bud Crawford.

"We know Crawford is agreeable to fighting Jeff again as long as the money is there."

Mundine has promised to turn over a new leaf.

"I said a lot of things in the past that were probably stupid and dumb" - Anthony Mundine.

Source : Melbourne Herald Sun June 20 2018.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Probably said a lot of stupid and dumb things? Probably? :rofl :lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Looks like the fight is gaining momentum, Rushton tipping it to be the biggest money spinner since Green-Mundine 1. Horns' father and Rushton are keen but the
stumbling block is Lonergan who is still looking for the Crawford re-match. Johnny Lewis is in favour saying Horn should have fought Mundine instead of Crawford.
Australia will get the chance to see Mundine smashed and finished or Horn get cut to ribbons again.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

rocco said:


> Looks like the fight is gaining momentum, Rushton tipping it to be the biggest money spinner since Green-Mundine 1. Horns' father and Rushton are keen but the
> stumbling block is Lonergan who is still looking for the Crawford re-match. Johnny Lewis is in favour saying Horn should have fought Mundine instead of Crawford.
> Australia will get the chance to see Mundine smashed and finished or Horn get cut to ribbons again.


Mundine was finished a long time ago. Not sure I want to see Horn waste his time with Mundine.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Mundine was finished a long time ago. Not sure I want to see Horn waste his time with Mundine.


Thats what Tommy Browne thought.
Who would you like Horn to fight next ?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

rocco said:


> Thats what Tommy Browne thought.
> Who would you like Horn to fight next ?


Tommy Browne is a 35 year old domestic level guy who got a payday from fighting Mundine three months before he hung the gloves up. A win is a win. But anyone getting too excited about that is really clutching at straws.

Mundine is shot. You know that. I know that and everybody else knows that.

I would like Horn to fight anyone who will further his legacy. Beating Mundine will increase his bank balance. But do nothing for his legacy.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

rocco said:


> Horn - Mundine is a no brainer. Jeff gets to fight in his own backyard for a career high payday. If he wins it is a stepping stone to get back on track, if he loses
> he can retire a wealthy man. Mundine has already offered Horn 2 million win lose or draw. The stumbling block is Lonergan who is talking a Crawford re-match
> or other elite welters back in the USA. Spence,Thurman,Porter, even Garcia all destroy Horn. There are still enough Mundine Haters out there to make this fight
> a certain money spinner.
> My Tip .... Mundine TKO on cuts.


You think Mundine beats Horn?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

I think Mundine has more chance of beating Horn than Horn had of beating Crawford.
I think Mundine has more chance of beating Horn than Corcoran had of beating Horn.
Horn was stitched up after Pac. He got stitched up after Corcoran.He got major stitched up after Crawford. He even gets stitched up after sparring.
There are only so many times you can get stitched up after 26 stitches in the Crawford fight.
If this fight gets made it will be Mundines last, it should be a big money spinner for both fighters.
Mundine TKO on cuts.... Thats how i see it unfolding.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

If Mundine won there's no way he retires. He has already said as much.

He claimed before the Green fight that would definitely be his last fight and he's already had one since.

You can't take seriously much he says anyway.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

rocco said:


> I think Mundine has more chance of beating Horn than Horn had of beating Crawford.
> I think Mundine has more chance of beating Horn than Corcoran had of beating Horn.
> Horn was stitched up after Pac. He got stitched up after Corcoran.He got major stitched up after Crawford. He even gets stitched up after sparring.
> There are only so many times you can get stitched up after 26 stitches in the Crawford fight.
> ...


Horn has had 19 fights and never been stopped on cuts. Pacquiao couldn't stop him on cuts. Crawford couldn't stop him on cuts, and Mundine can!? Sounds like wishful thinking shaped into a prediction to me.

Speaking of Corcoran, Emaid Dib says once the fight is agreed to he will fly Corcoran in as one of Mundine's sparring partners.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ben Damon, more yes than no when it comes to 'Choc' Mundine, says teams Horn and Mundine will meet next week and both Lonergan and Dib will be present. Damon is predicting a November fight. Likely venue Brisbane, and at 70 or 71 kg (which equates to 154 to 156 pounds).


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Ben Damon, more yes than no when it comes to 'Choc' Mundine, says teams Horn and Mundine will meet next week and both Lonergan and Dib will be present. Damon is predicting a November fight. Likely venue Brisbane, and at 70 or 71 kg (which equates to 154 to 156 pounds).


They should fight for Canelo's old 155 title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> They should fight for Canelo's old 155 title.


Or Cotto's old 157 title - the one Geale challenged for.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

rocco said:


> Thats what Tommy Browne thought.
> Who would you like Horn to fight next ?


Tommy who?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Tommy Browne...World ranking 75. Don't tell me...... You did not watch it.
Gary Corcoran ...World ranking 72. Bet you watched it.
Mate you need to get past 2006. It's history. The thread title is What next for Horn. You have contributed nothing but bagging Mundine.
Even when pressed you still have not offered one suggestion. Your only contribution is Mundine is old and past it and no-one will watch it.Glen Rushton 
seems to think it will be the biggest fight ever held in Australia grossing over 10 million dollars.
One thing you Mundine haters don't understand, the trash talk is to build up the fight. As Lonergan said, Mundine figured out a long time ago '' there is more money in playing the bad guy.''


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I personally would like to see this fight, I did not bother with neither the Mundine-Browne nor the Horn-Corcoran fights but I do think this is a reasonable domestic dust-up between to world class fighters, one has youth and power on his side but is hobbled by skill level and experience, the other, size and experience but us hobbled by age.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

rocco said:


> Tommy Browne...World ranking 75. Don't tell me...... You did not watch it.
> Gary Corcoran ...World ranking 72. Bet you watched it.
> Mate you need to get past 2006. It's history. The thread title is What next for Horn. You have contributed nothing but bagging Mundine.
> Even when pressed you still have not offered one suggestion. Your only contribution is Mundine is old and past it and no-one will watch it.Glen Rushton
> ...


You are still desperately trying to put words in my mouth champ. I have made no mention of or even alluded to 2006. Nothing. Not a bean. Point out where if you intend to keep claiming I have.

It didn't take you long to out yourself as a Mundine nuthugger.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

You have made 8 posts in a thread titled What next for Horn still no suggestion of an opponent for Horn.Please point out where i am trying to put words
into your mouth. I simply asked if you thought Mundine-Horn would not be a huge money spinner and who would you like to see Horn fight next. Not real hard
to answer.
I think you are a closet Green nut hugger.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Who will Horn fight? Horn will fight Mundine, my nuthugging friend.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

That's some retro ESB going on there :lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> That's some retro ESB going on there :lol:


Sometimes i think i am talking to Brua, but he is not as articulate in his hatred for Mundine.
10 days and 9 posts to get a prediction out of him, like pulling teeth.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

A Mundine nuthugger gets smoked out and all of a sudden it is 2010 all over again.

People even trying to guess who other posters are.










What the fuck!
:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Horn gets punched in the head a little too much at the level he has been fighting recently. He has balls the size of watermelons and a solid chin to match: not a great combo for long term health.

That said, depending on his motivations, he has proven himself imo to be elite gate keeper level. If he wants it, he'll be able to pick up fights with all the top WW's in the U.S. when they don't want to or unable to fight each other. Much the same Chris Algieri was able to for a while there.


If he just wants to make money, then the Mundine fight is there, but it'll do nothing for his career outside of Australia. He'll pretty much conceding his career to domestic Australian level. 

Fair play though, in a heart vs head decision, then the Mundine fight makes sense: make a lot of money and then get out of the game.

The heart decision would be to fight on in the U.S., picking up some nice pay cheques and a more impressive legacy, but with the likelyhood of long term health concerns.


If he wants to keep fighting in the U.S. then throw him in with any of the top ww's as a 'keep busy' fight for them. Maybe Garcia? Although, even for an undercard, it's not very sellable right now. 

Come to think of it, Algieri vs Horn would be a cracking undercard fight. If he wins, it'll keep him on the map. 

So, Algieri vs Horn on a big undercard works for me. 

If he wants to cash out, go for the Mundine fight.

Personally, i have absolutely zero interest in seeing Mundine vs Horn, but the Aussie public will turn out in their droves to watch an all Aussie fight, so it is what it is.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> A Mundine nuthugger gets smoked out and all of a sudden it is 2010 all over again.
> 
> People even trying to guess who other posters are.
> 
> ...


Smoked out, I tipped Mundine on the day the thread was posted and i gave my reasons. I notice that almost all the replies in this thread fail to answer the
simple question, It took ten days to get an answer out of Macca. I notice you still have not suggested a name. 
Its really not that hard, Maybe you are like Lonergan and want the re-match or Spence, Thurman etc. Ain't gonna happen.
Horn v Mundine..... 43 year old, shot five years ago.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol: This thread.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

homebrand said:


> Horn gets punched in the head a little too much at the level he has been fighting recently. He has balls the size of watermelons and a solid chin to match: not a great combo for long term health.
> 
> That said, depending on his motivations, he has proven himself imo to be elite gate keeper level. If he wants it, he'll be able to pick up fights with all the top WW's in the U.S. when they don't want to or unable to fight each other. Much the same Chris Algieri was able to for a while there.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I'd like Horn to fight anyone who will further his legacy. Though beating Mundine would increase his bank balance. It would do nothing for his legacy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

RING have shifted Jeff Horn down from #5 to #10 in their latest welterweight rankings.

https://www.ringtv.com/ratings/?weightclass=279


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> RING have shifted Jeff Horn down from #5 to #10 in their latest welterweight rankings.
> 
> https://www.ringtv.com/ratings/?weightclass=279


When you see the list, seems fair.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> When you see the list, seems fair.


Yeah, I don't have any particular problem with it.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

rocco said:


> Smoked out, I tipped Mundine on the day the thread was posted and i gave my reasons. I notice that almost all the replies in this thread fail to answer the
> simple question, It took ten days to get an answer out of Macca. I notice you still have not suggested a name.
> Its really not that hard, Maybe you are like Lonergan and want the re-match or Spence, Thurman etc. Ain't gonna happen.
> Horn v Mundine..... 43 year old, shot five years ago.


Mundine was shot five years ago too. You aren't contesting that are you?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Mundine was shot five years ago too. You aren't contesting that are you?


Mundine was shot in 2013, the second Geale fight convinced me he was shot.
43 and shot 5 years ago, now in negotiations for a possible 10 million dollar fight. No wonder the haters are frothing at the mouth.
BTW. Green - Mundine 2 was the fourth biggest PPV ever in Australian PPV history.
Haters gonna hate but they still watch.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Reading all that shit I swear I thought I had accidentally clicked into ESB.

Then this came up *503 Service Temporarily Unavailable* and I knew I wasn't :lol:


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

rocco said:


> Mundine was shot in 2013, the second Geale fight convinced me he was shot.
> 43 and shot 5 years ago, now in negotiations for a possible 10 million dollar fight. No wonder the haters are frothing at the mouth.
> BTW. Green - Mundine 2 was the fourth biggest PPV ever in Australian PPV history.
> Haters gonna hate but they still watch.


Haters got to hate.

Huggers got to hug.

Sheeple got to follow.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

New name in the mix for Horn - Lithuanian Egidijus Kavaliauskas 19-0.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/dollar-signs-to-dictate-horn-s-next-move

Kavaliauskas is WBO #3 and already has a fight scheduled for July 7th on the Andy Ruiz-Kevin Johnson card.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/645054


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Horn-Mundine negotiation meeting will take place tomorrow (Saturday) in Brisbane.

Mundine's adviser Emaid Dib says:
"We're coming up to seal a deal."

Horn's trainer Glenn Rushton says:
"Anthony is the perfect fight for Jeff coming back, and I think the fight is big enough to be held at Suncorp Stadium". Rushton also says he sees the Mundine fight as the first step in securing a return bout with Crawford at Suncorp in 2020.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...t/news-story/9c006f1bd00977e7dfa5a877d33eaf1c


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

So Mundine now claiming there will be no more trash talk and that he is a changed man. Also that he is now more understanding of other people's opinions.

Many who follow Mundine have blindly supported the rubbish he has come out with over the years and claimed he didn't care what the public thought and that he would remain controversial and outspoken until long after he retired. Not so it seems. Mundine now obviously attempting to endear himself to the public and going as far as to tell them he loves them.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

According to Ben Damon:

"Very positive” meeting between Horn and Mundine camps today re proposed mid-November fight, potentially at Suncorp Stadium. They’ll meet again in Sydney next week to discuss more details including weight - Horn preference is junior middleweight, Mundine wants 71kg"


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The talk has been that 50/50 has already more or less been agreed to, and if there's a sticking point it it is most likely to be the weight limit. Obviously Mundine will try and pull Horn up as far as he can and Horn will be pushing equally hard in the opposite direction. One would think they will find a number both are happy to proceed at.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Hope team Horn are smart enough to insist there is penalty enough in place in the contract to deter the naturally bigger fighter from taking extra advantage and weighing in over the agreed limit on purpose.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Well Lonergan, Rushton, Mundine, Emaid Dib, and Mundine's lawyer Adam Houda met for lunch and a chat at Rushton's 'little' pad on Saturday.

A picture tells a thousands words as they say, and judging by the picture below and what has been said since, I'd say this fight is close enough to a certainty.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

What I don't get is why Mundine is fighting on. Even Khoder Nasser is openly saying Mundine should have already retired.

Mundine will be midway between 43 and 44 if/when he fights Horn towards the end of this year. He brags of owning 10 houses and having earned millions. So why further jeopardize your health?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Well Lonergan, Rushton, Mundine, Emaid Dib, and Mundine's lawyer Adam Houda met for lunch and a chat at Rushton's 'little' pad on Saturday.
> 
> A picture tells a thousands words as they say, and judging by the picture below and what has been said since, I'd say this fight is close enough to a certainty.


8-10 million dollars will always make for strange bed fellows. Lets hope the weight issues are settled quickly, hate to see one fighter with a 5 or 6 kilo advantage.atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rocco said:


> The thread is not about Mundine-Green.


:think


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Sportsbet already offering speculative odds on Horn-Mundine:
> 
> Horn $1.36
> 
> Mundine $3


I noticed Johnny Lewis and Fenech sending warning to Horn not to under estimate Mundine. Citing Mundines confidence, speed, size/strength advantages. No doubt theres still some fight in Mundines legs.

Horn is coming off a bad loss he needs to be fully fit and mentally strong for a tough fight. Mundine wants to hire Gary Concoran for sparring which would be excellent preparation for a Horn fight.

I have to admit I read my first prediction earlier and it seems pretty off prediction. This fight is closer matchup than we think. I wouldnt be under estimating Mundine either. Especially with him being the bigger man.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...e/news-story/6503093bb44670dab307cdabc1572455


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone think Horn would fight better without that 147 weight cut? Hes a big man for welterweight might be suited to Jr Middle


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

rocco said:


> 8-10 million dollars will always make for strange bed fellows. Lets hope the weight issues are settled quickly, hate to see one fighter with a 5 or 6 kilo advantage.atsch


atschatschatsch .....AGREED CATCH WEIGHT....CONTRACTED CATCH WEIGHT.....DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY ARE?.... atschatschatsch


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone think Horn would fight better without that 147 weight cut? Hes a big man for welterweight might be suited to Jr Middle


I think Jeff Horn will only be better suited to junior middleweight if he picks up some additional power by being the 7 pounds heavier. If he fights Mundine it should give us the chance to assess whether extra pounds do provide Horn with more pop.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> atschatschatsch .....AGREED CATCH WEIGHT....CONTRACTED CATCH WEIGHT.....DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY ARE?.... atschatschatsch


UM, LET ME SEE. IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THE TWO FIGHTERS SIGN A CONTRACT WHICH STATES THE MAXIMUM WEIGHT THAT THE FIGHTERS
WILL WEIGH IN 24 HOURS BEFORE THE BOUT TAKES PLACE. USUALLY A PENALTY IS IN PLACE IF ONE FIGHTER COMES IN HEAVY. IN TITLE FIGHTS
10% OF OVERWEIGHT BOXERS PURSE WILL GO TO THE OPPONENT AND 10% WILL GO TO THE SANCTIONING BODY. NON TITLE USUALLY 20 % PENALTY.
IF YOU THINK MUNDINE WILL NOT HAVE AT LEAST A 5- 6 KILO ADVANTAGE ON FIGHT NIGHT THEN YOU ARE DREAMING.

HOW DID I GO BUFFY ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone think Horn would fight better without that 147 weight cut? Hes a big man for welterweight might be suited to Jr Middle


Most successful fighters at any weight are 'big' for that division. We have all heard the stories even the greatest fighters went through to make weight. Look no further than Lionel Rose for an example and that was in the days when you weighed in on the day of the fight and didn't have 24 hours to re-hydrate like you do now.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> I think Jeff Horn will only be better suited to junior middleweight if he picks up some additional power by being the 7 pounds heavier. If he fights Mundine it should give us the chance to assess whether extra pounds do provide Horn with more pop.


Good point, history shows some fighters carry their power with them as they go up in weight while others perform like a fish out of water.
Horn has shown plenty of pop at 147 where he has almost always been the bigger man. If this fight eventuates this will be his first fight as the smaller
fighter. Jeffs defence is not his biggest asset, he has a great chin but i do worry about those eyes.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

rocco said:


> UM, LET ME SEE. IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THE TWO FIGHTERS SIGN A CONTRACT WHICH STATES THE MAXIMUM WEIGHT THAT THE FIGHTERS
> WILL WEIGH IN 24 HOURS BEFORE THE BOUT TAKES PLACE. USUALLY A PENALTY IS IN PLACE IF ONE FIGHTER COMES IN HEAVY. IN TITLE FIGHTS
> 10% OF OVERWEIGHT BOXERS PURSE WILL GO TO THE OPPONENT AND 10% WILL GO TO THE SANCTIONING BODY. NON TITLE USUALLY 20 % PENALTY.
> IF YOU THINK MUNDINE WILL NOT HAVE AT LEAST A 5- 6 KILO ADVANTAGE ON FIGHT NIGHT THEN YOU ARE DREAMING.
> ...


atschatschatsch THING IS YOU WEREN'T REFERRING TO HORN VS MUNDINE.....YOU WERE BLEATING ABOUT MUNDINE VS GREEN atschatschatsch

atschatschatsch YOU ARE THE SAME PERSON SAYING THE THREAD ISN'T ABOUT MUNDINE VE GREEN TOO....WHAT YOU DIDN'T SAY IS EXCEPT WHEN IT SUITS YOU atschatschatsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol: This thread.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

The same old suspects who pretend they couldn't care what people say about Mundine see a thread with Mundine's name in it and just cannot stop themselves from jumping in and trying to defend him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Emaid Dib and Adam Houda met with Dean Lonergan again yesterday - this time in Sydney - and they are planning on meeting again today (Wednesday).

Lonergan is keen to hold the fight in an indoor stadium like the Brisbane Entertainment Centre. While Mundine's team are pushing for Suncorp and suggesting that thousands of tickets be given away to ensure it is a full house. Mid November is looking the likely date.

Horn's team are arguing for a 70kg limit. But Mundine says he can't get down to 70kg and wants a 71 or 72kg limit.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

rocco said:


> Good point, history shows some fighters carry their power with them as they go up in weight while others perform like a fish out of water.
> Horn has shown plenty of pop at 147 where he has almost always been the bigger man. If this fight eventuates this will be his first fight as the smaller
> fighter. Jeffs defence is not his biggest asset, he has a great chin but i do worry about those eyes.


It is clear you hope Mundine wins. So how exactly do Horn's eyes 'worry you'?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Perhaps Horn needs to start applying skin perfecter around those eyes of his?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

November 17th seems to be the preferred date for Horn-Mundine.

Mundine now keen for it to take place in Sydney.

Rushton says it will be in Brisbane provided the Brisbane Govt puts their hand in their pocket again (as they did for Pacquiao fight).

Mundine pushing for 71kg weight limit saying he can no longer fight at the lighter weight.

Rushton remaining firm on 70kg weight limit and says it is "non-negotiable'' and that Mundine agreed to that at the start of negotiations before changing his mind.

"We have already conceded a lot to Anthony and his team,'' Rushton said. "We have agreed to a 50/50 split and to the fight being a co-promotion rather than our promoter Dean Lonergan staging the event alone.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...t/news-story/be927a4a278e7218f31024a4f8784b40


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

WARNING - contains fanciful malarkey :

https://wwos.nine.com.au/2018/08/09/19/47/anthony-mundine-jeff-horn-boxing-fight


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Negotiations, assuming they are still taking place, seem to be dragging on and on. The sticking points apparently, are the weight and the venue.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

rocco said:


> UM, LET ME SEE. IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THE TWO FIGHTERS SIGN A CONTRACT WHICH STATES THE MAXIMUM WEIGHT THAT THE FIGHTERS
> WILL WEIGH IN 24 HOURS BEFORE THE BOUT TAKES PLACE. USUALLY A PENALTY IS IN PLACE IF ONE FIGHTER COMES IN HEAVY. IN TITLE FIGHTS
> 10% OF OVERWEIGHT BOXERS PURSE WILL GO TO THE OPPONENT AND 10% WILL GO TO THE SANCTIONING BODY. NON TITLE USUALLY 20 % PENALTY.
> IF YOU THINK MUNDINE WILL NOT HAVE AT LEAST A 5- 6 KILO ADVANTAGE ON FIGHT NIGHT THEN YOU ARE DREAMING.
> ...


Yeah no Rocco.

They have agreed to 71kg. But only if big dollar penalties apply to stop Mundine from cheating.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Anthony Mundine has been threatened with a multi million dollar fine if he comes in significantly over the 71kg weight limit for his proposed fight with Jeff Horn.

Both fighters have now agreed to weigh in at 71kg or under, 24 hours before the fight and 75kg or under an hour before the fight.

Glenn Rushton is insisting on massive penalties to make sure Mundine does not try to maximise his natural size advantage by weighing in well over the agreed limit.

Rushton is demanding Mundine pay Horn $50,000 for every 100 grams he is above the contracted weights.

"Jeff normally fights at 66kg so we were giving away a lot of weight when we agreed to fight Anthony at 70kg. He agreed to that weight but then changed the goalposts and said he wanted 71kg. So to make the fight happen we said `yes'.

But Rushton says Mundine must agree to the weight penalties for the Horn fight to go ahead. Rushton said the only way to ensure Mundine made the contracted weight limits was to impose a huge financial penalty in case he didn't.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...t/news-story/cfe826aabfa7286f49f163a9e01f7da8


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

At the tail of that article Mundine is claiming Rushton’s demands are a sign of "panic’’.

First Mundine agrees to 70kg. Then he changes his mind and demands 71kg. Then be balks at a penalty being involved if he comes in heavier than 71kg. 

If anyone is panicking it is Mundine himself.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Horn now just waiting for Mundine to agree to the weight penalty terms before the contracts are signed next week. Date for the fight now likely to be November 23rd or 30th.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...n/news-story/75143b7352e353758308acdf1b8db35c


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Suncorp To Use Canopy & Giant Air-conditioners for November 30th Fight*

Suncorp Stadium GM Alan Graham said despite the fight taking place in the hottest and wettest part of the year, there will be contingency plans in place. Graham and his staff have experimented with a giant airconditioning system which, even on the hottest Brisbane summer day, can create a constant, comfortable temperature of 23 degrees under the bright lights of a boxing ring.

Suncorp will also erect a purpose-built canopy over the ring in case of rain to prevent the boxers slipping on a wet canvas.

"Everywhere I go there is so much interest in the fight,'' Graham said.

"People are talking about it. Manny Pacquiao's fight with Jeff Horn drew 51,000 people on a Sunday afternoon. Pacquiao was a world-renowned fighter and the crowd might not be as big this time but if the tickets are priced well, I think a crowd of 30,000-plus is definitely achievable".

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...y/news-story/e7d755a4e3a257e4714719268f282581


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

The fight isn't signed yet. But Anthony Mundine sparred seven rounds with Wayde Goltz at Logan, yesterday. So things look imminent.

Mundine’s cornerman Chris McCullen confirmed “Anthony is in the early stages of his preparation."


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> *Suncorp To Use Canopy & Giant Air-conditioners for November 30th Fight*
> 
> Suncorp Stadium GM Alan Graham said despite the fight taking place in the hottest and wettest part of the year, there will be contingency plans in place. Graham and his staff have experimented with a giant airconditioning system which, even on the hottest Brisbane summer day, can create a constant, comfortable temperature of 23 degrees under the bright lights of a boxing ring.
> 
> ...


I still think Suncorp is a shit venue for the fight. 
It won't be full, they'll be heaps of empty seats and if the weather goes shit, imagine having forked out a few hundred (probably more) for the ringside seats out on the field only to have to sit there in the rain. F that!


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I still think Suncorp is a shit venue for the fight.
> It won't be full, they'll be heaps of empty seats and if the weather goes shit, imagine having forked out a few hundred (probably more) for the ringside seats out on the field only to have to sit there in the rain. F that!


Lonergan was initially keen to hold the fight in an indoor stadium, like the Brisbane Entertainment Centre. But it appears as though he has been outvoted.

I would be extremely disappointed if I forked out hundreds and hundreds of dollars for good seats and then had torrential rain beating down on my head.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I still think Suncorp is a shit venue for the fight.
> It won't be full, they'll be heaps of empty seats and if the weather goes shit, imagine having forked out a few hundred (probably more) for the ringside seats out on the field only to have to sit there in the rain. F that!


I agree. Looked up Brisbane Entertainment Centre and it is said to hold 13,500. The problem is they could probably get maybe twice that many people attend.

I guess they were faced with the dilemma of whether to stage the fight outside and keep their fingers crossed on the weather, or take it inside, where they can't fit everyone in, and charge higher prices.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Horn should start looking for another opponent.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Horn should start looking for another opponent.


What happened?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What happened?


Nothing so far. That's the problem.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It is time they either sign on the dotted line or moved on. The standoff has gone on long enough.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn and Anthony Mundine have agreed on all contractual points for their fight on November 30th.

It is set for a 71kg weight limit, with Mundine to pay more than a $1 million in penalties if he is more than 2kg above that at the official weigh-in set for November 29th.

The last remaining contractual obstacle has been agreed to with each boxer to wear their own make of gloves - Horn will wear the Everlast Powerlocks he has used throughout his career and Mundine to box in Mexican-made Grant gloves.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...d/news-story/6e3787e3b40e62eae21ed14591f77a30


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

About time they got this made.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I think the scale is going to beat Choc as much as Jeff will.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

No desire to see mundine in a ring again


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I think the scale is going to beat Choc as much as Jeff will.


Can already hear him using that as an excuse.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Horn-Mundine announcement expected on Wednesday. Fight will be at Suncorp on November 30th and Mundine has agreed to pay Horn more than $1 million compensation if he is more than 2kg above the 71kg weight limit.

Possibilities for the undercard are :

Joe Goodall vs Solomon Haumono

Renold Quinlan vs Les Sherrington

Emaid Dib vs TBA

Quade Cooper TBA


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dean Lonergan :

“We have got Mundine signed.”

“Mundine has been nothing but a real pain in the arse to deal with. I was told from the start, particularly from his own crew, that he would be hard to deal with and it has proved to be the point.

“The weight we settled on was 71, but there is going to be two weigh-ins. The first one Mundine has to come in at 71, the second at 75kg two hours before the fight. The thing is this — we put massive penalties against it.”


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

To be perfectly honest with you...I'm gonna miss the gay slurs, a little bit. They made me randy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn says his days as a welterweight could be numbered. Horn said the final decision will rest on what opportunities are available in both weight classes.

"At the moment it's just whatever opportunity comes up. If moving up to super welter is a division where there are more opportunities, so be it. I can fight at welterweight and I can fight at super welterweight."

Horn says he is already noticing the difference in training as he prepares to fight at the highest weight of his professional career.

"Already feel like the power has gone up significantly," Horn said.

https://www.ringnews24.com/2018/10/...ight-after-anthony-mundine-fight-in-november/


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

zzzzz do they come close to filling suncorp.....nah


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> zzzzz do they come close to filling suncorp.....nah


Probably over half fill it. Which for a crowd an Australian boxing match is big.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn says his days as a welterweight could be numbered. Horn said the final decision will rest on what opportunities are available in both weight classes.
> 
> "At the moment it's just whatever opportunity comes up. If moving up to super welter is a division where there are more opportunities, so be it. I can fight at welterweight and I can fight at super welterweight."
> 
> ...


154 is the right move for Jeff. He's to big for 147.
Can he mix it with the likes of Charlo, Hurd and co?

In other news though, It isn't the worlds greatest fight in the world but I'm considering heading up to brissy for it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> 154 is the right move for Jeff. He's to big for 147.
> Can he mix it with the likes of Charlo, Hurd and co?
> 
> In other news though, It isn't the worlds greatest fight in the world but I'm considering heading up to brissy for it.


If it is supported by a decent undercard it might be worth the trip. You have just planted a seed of an idea in my mind actually.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> If it is supported by a decent undercard it might be worth the trip. You have just planted a seed of an idea in my mind actually.


A road trip from Melbourne to Brizvegas, via the Larrimah hotel...you in @VinoVeritas ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A road trip from Melbourne to Brizvegas, via the Larrimah hotel...you in @VinoVeritas ?


Everyone loves a road trip.










After all, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Probably over half fill it. Which for a crowd an Australian boxing match is big.


I will have to get into the aussie spirit for this one. The public will be interested for sure come fight night. Its always good to see boxing in the mainstream here regardless who's fighting. I think Mundines a good chance tbh


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I will have to get into the aussie spirit for this one. The public will be interested for sure come fight night. Its always good to see boxing in the mainstream here regardless who's fighting. I think Mundines a good chance tbh


Tactically it should be quite an interesting fight. I'm actually looking at the calendar right now. I've got a shitload of frequent flyer points that are just gaining dust.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Tactically it should be quite an interesting fight. I'm actually looking at the calendar right now. I've got a shitload of frequent flyer points that are just gaining dust.


You should do it. Suncorp is pretty epic arena for boxing. Fans will be sports deprived by November pumped for the boxing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

On a side note. Pretty crazy Qld state gov are putting 1 mill+ towards this....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> On a side note. Pretty crazy Qld state gov are putting 1 mill+ towards this....


They must have seen return on investment for the Horn-Pac fight to be interested in going in again. They might be disappointed this time? We'll see.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

DBerry said:


> A road trip from Melbourne to Brizvegas, via the Larrimah hotel...you in @VinoVeritas ?


I don't think we'd make it to the fight if we went to the Larrimah first.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

VinoVeritas said:


> I don't think we'd make it to the fight if we went to the Larrimah first.


Like the Hotel California, you can check in any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


Man watching that lead me down to rabbit hole of watching Mundine highlights.

Now I'm just left with the what if question. 
If only he had the heart he has shown in his older age back in the day. He may not have come out on top but Choc from back then was more than capable of mixing it with the champions of the time. I remember talk about a possible Jeff Lacy show down, Rematch with Kessler, etc. What if he would have gotten himself to 160 years earlier?.

It's a shame we never got to see his full potential


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mundine has confirmed that the Horn fight will be his last. But he did the exact same thing before the Green fight and that was nearly 2 years ago.

https://www.theage.com.au/sport/box...till-has-plenty-to-prove-20181010-p508wv.html


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mundine was full of praise for Horn until the fight got announced now he is claiming he is a hype job.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn is not happy with Anthony Mundine.

Horn reacted after hearing Mundine had left him to do all the promotion for the fight for the next month while Mundine bases himself in Florida to train with Roy Jones Jr.

Horn said the agreement for the fight was a 50/50 split of all profits and that Mundine has a responsibility to promote the fight too. Not just leave all that to him.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn is not happy with Anthony Mundine.
> 
> Horn reacted after hearing Mundine had left him to do all the promotion for the fight for the next month while Mundine bases himself in Florida to train with Roy Jones Jr.
> 
> Horn said the agreement for the fight was a 50/50 split of all profits and that Mundine has a responsibility to promote the fight too. Not just leave all that to him.


1000000% agree with Jeff on this one.

But.... I think it's going to be hard for him to try impose penalties etc on Choc like he spoke about. Can't see Choc signing on to promote and all that then being dumb enough to piss off and not fullfil the contractual obligations.

but then on the other hand...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Also, due to this situation... this is the first I'm hearing of a 50/50 split!

Can't believe after 2 of his last 3 opponents were Pacman and Bud that Jeff still had to give up 50% to a well past it, inactive Choc who without this fight had almost fallen completely out of any spotlight in Aus


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/mundine-make-sure-blood-bank-there-i-feel-sorry-horn--133234

What a yawn.

If that's the best they can do to build up this fight there are going to be a lot of empty seats.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn is using Dennis Hogan as his main sparring partner for the Mundine fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/mundine-make-sure-blood-bank-there-i-feel-sorry-horn--133234
> 
> What a yawn.
> 
> If that's the best they can do to build up this fight there are going to be a lot of empty seats.


Been saying it from day 1. Suncorp is to big for the fight. 
"Biggest fight in Aus history" my ass!! There was more excitement for Mundine VS Green 2


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Been saying it from day 1. Suncorp is to big for the fight.
> "Biggest fight in Aus history" my ass!! There was more excitement for Mundine VS Green 2


Mundine's camp were talking about giving away tickets to help fill the stadium before the fight was even signed.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Mundine's camp were talking about giving away tickets to help fill the stadium before the fight was even signed.


What a joke!!

Should have just had it in a smaller venue.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Just saw this thread and though, I can remember Mundine losing to Ottke and Kessler at 168, fucking years ago,

How the fuck is he still campaigning let alone making welter?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn is using Dennis Hogan as his main sparring partner for the Mundine fight.


He's going to need someone bigger and faster, as well, a world class middle.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Davie said:


> Just saw this thread and though, I can remember Mundine losing to Ottke and Kessler at 168, fucking years ago,
> 
> How the fuck is he still campaigning let alone making welter?


Nobody is making welter. Catch weight limit is 71kg (156.2 pounds).

Mundine to pay huge penalties if he comes in heavy.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

DB Cooper said:


> Nobody is making welter. Catch weight limit is 71kg (156.2 pounds).
> 
> Mundine to pay huge penalties if he comes in heavy.


Ahh, well that's a bit different.

Still how the fuck do you go from Pacquiao and Crawford to a 43 year old that was campaigning over LHW limit.

What's the thinking behind this fight?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Davie said:


> Ahh, well that's a bit different.
> 
> Still how the fuck do you go from Pacquiao and Crawford to a 43 year old that was campaigning over LHW limit.
> 
> What's the thinking behind this fight?


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

DB Cooper said:


>


Who buyin dis shit?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Davie said:


> Who buyin dis shit?


Theoretically at least, enough people to put millions in each of their bank accounts.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Davie said:


> Who buyin dis shit?


Mundine is kinda a big deal over here... unfortunately.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

An interesting name has been added to the Horn-Mundine card - another Horn.

Jeff's brother Ben - who has previously acted as Jeff's cutman - will make his pro debut on the undercard.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Bob.N.Weave

Hey Sally, how do you think Horn-Mundine will play out?


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

I imagine Mundine will struggle with the weight loss. May even dehydrate to some extent. The financial penalties put in place by the Horn camp are so extreme *Mundine may be forced to dehydrate to a dangerous extent. The Horn camp has no consideration at all for Mundines health. If Choc gets sick from this fight, it is on their heads.*

In saying that; I believe Mundine will perform well for the 1st 3-4 rounds. Perhaps taking the points as Horn bores in with the goal of making Mundine run, works, fight to tire him in the middle/ late rounds. Mundines only chance is if Horn walk onto one. Slim chance but real. Horns strength has always been his workrate and power. But remember .. he aint hard to hit anymore..

Middle rounds we see Horn out working Anthony with Mundine fighting in spurts as the weight loss takes its toll. Mundine visibly tiring by rnd 6. KO by rnd 8.

*The ABA should never again allow a contract that so asks a boxer to lose weight, with unrealistic financial incentives that serve to motivate the boxer to take extreme risks with their health to make the weight. *


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mundine says he only has one kilogram left to lose and that he will 'make weight easily'. Horn says he is about four kilograms heavier than he was for Crawford. When is the weigh in?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> I imagine Mundine will struggle with the weight loss. May even dehydrate to some extent. The financial penalties put in place by the Horn camp are so extreme *Mundine may be forced to dehydrate to a dangerous extent. The Horn camp has no consideration at all for Mundines health. If Choc gets sick from this fight, it is on their heads.*
> 
> In saying that; I believe Mundine will perform well for the 1st 3-4 rounds. Perhaps taking the points as Horn bores in with the goal of making Mundine run, works, fight to tire him in the middle/ late rounds. Mundines only chance is if Horn walk onto one. Slim chance but real. Horns strength has always been his workrate and power. But remember .. he aint hard to hit anymore..
> 
> ...


Mundine originally agreed to a lower weight.

The weight loss could be a factor, especially with Mundine being 43 years of age.

There are a couple of weigh ins for this fight. The first one is due early afternoon. Something like 1 or 2pm.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Here's a live feed for the weigh in courtesy of Foxsports.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...e/news-story/bad9c24945b2628131747e5f31c39779


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Saw the weigh in. Both made the 71kg weight limit.

Jeff Horn 70.55kg, Mundine 70.25kg. 

Mundine looked very relieved. But he looked very skinny, went straight for the drink bottle and then proceeded to make a dick of himself by pushing and shoving. He looked very frustrated. Horn by contrast looked very cool and strong.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I know it’s the unpopular and the long odds pick...... 

But fuck it...

I’m on Team Mundine!! 
Hope Choc gets that fairy tale ride off into retirement.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

For the record though, I have nothing at all against Jeff Horn! 

I know he will b the very big favourite and Choc would have a steep uphill climb but....

I truely hope Jeff ends up making multi millions out of the sport and finds another gear within himself that leads him to reign as king over 146-154.

However in this specific fight I just find myself pulled to cheer for Choc. For no real explainable reason though.

Also, no one do anything to illegal! But I will be in need of a link to watch. No I’m not asking for one, I’m just saying if you have one send it on!!


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

Fenech quoted here. Not sure whos side he is on? Doesn't make much sense?

*"...A post-showdown pow-wow with Australian boxing legend Jeff Fenech in the concrete corridors of Suncorp followed, and Horn should be thankful his opponent reached for the upper body rather than stoop to a low blow.*

*"That's a bit far," Fenech told news.com.au when asked what he thought of Mundine's unprovoked attack on stage. "If it was me I would have kicked him in the balls....."*

https://www.news.com.au/sport/boxin...h/news-story/c015f14e5b0d3242dfa54a6ad8cbde94


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> Fenech quoted here. Not sure whos side he is on? Doesn't make much sense?
> 
> *"...A post-showdown pow-wow with Australian boxing legend Jeff Fenech in the concrete corridors of Suncorp followed, and Horn should be thankful his opponent reached for the upper body rather than stoop to a low blow.*
> 
> ...


Not really a matter of Fenech taking sides. He is saying if someone had pushed him like that at a weigh in he would have kicked them in the balls.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There is a second weigh-in scheduled for 2 hours before the fight. Horn and Mundine are both required to be no more than 75 kg.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Horn and Mundine are set to make upwards of $2.5 million each from tonight's fight according to Grantlee Kieza.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...xQIOWTYjVkeB0AIHYg1KuUDroxlzpwpk7Dune_XdVMbr4


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

All the talk has been how far Mundine has slipped. However, in Chocs last fight, I thought he looked great and had turned back the clock for that particular fight... 
But has Horn grown or faded ?​
5 years ago Horn had great in out movement, good jab, classic right hand behind it, good power and looked world class. In the last 3 years he has lost the footwork, has become easy to hit, throws **** loads of right hand leads with left hooks behind them (beginning of the end of a boxer IMO, scared to commit to a basic right hand off the jab in fear of walking onto one).​​Horn isn't the fighter he was 5 years ago. He has just come off a recent bad defeat. Horn was nervous throwing a correct right cross before the Crawford fight... how is his mental state now? Mundine has retained his fast jab and flash right hand, as we saw from his last fight where he looked to have turned back the clock. Again I will agree with Fenech when he said Mundine needs to plant his feet and bang Horn (no pun intended) with hard shots early.​​Horn will bore in with his awkward, near spastic style. A sharp shooting Choc may just get lucky...​​*EDIT.... Horn gutsed it out vs Pacman to win his 1st real legit world title. It was a huge fight for him. Underdog, vs stellar, legendary fighter. A dream. A nightmare...*​​*Horn looked into the abyss vs Packman, gave everything, beyond everything, and got the points. Was he as motivated vs Crawford? Could not possible be. He had already climbed his mountain. Mundine represents nothing compared to the frightening challenge Pacman would have presented. With the prize being his 1st world title and the whole of Australia behind him and following his every move.*​​*There was none of that involved in Horns world when he fought Crawford. And he was a different fighter.*​​*Now as Horn steps down the ladder, is the fire still in his belly? Or does he just think it is? Remember Fenech..? It was over after Nelson 2. Never ever the same fighter. Sometimes a fighter climbs his mountain and then subconsciously retires. As did Roy Jones after winning the Heavyweight title. It was over, he climbed his mountain.*​​*Has Horn clmbed his mountain aready vs Pacman? Mundine may enlighten us... Choc just seems more 'motivated'. He has built his career on beating Australian 'Golden boys'...*​


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> All the talk has been how far Mundine has slipped. However, in Chocs last fight, I thought he looked great and had turned back the clock for that particular fight...
> But has Horn grown or faded ?​
> 5 years ago Horn had great in out movement, good jab, classic right hand behind it, good power and looked world class. In the last 3 years he has lost the footwork, has become easy to hit, throws **** loads of right hand leads with left hooks behind them (beginning of the end of a boxer IMO, scared to commit to a basic right hand off the jab in fear of walking onto one).​​Horn isn't the fighter he was 5 years ago. He has just come off a recent bad defeat. Horn was nervous throwing a correct right cross before the Crawford fight... how is his mental state now? Mundine has retained his fast jab and flash right hand, as we saw from his last fight where he looked to have turned back the clock. Again I will agree with Fenech when he said Mundine needs to plant his feet and bang Horn (no pun intended) with hard shots early.​​Horn will bore in with his awkward, near spastic style. A sharp shooting Choc may just get lucky...​​*EDIT.... Horn gutsed it out vs Pacman to win his 1st real legit world title. It was a huge fight for him. Underdog, vs stellar, legendary fighter. A dream. A nightmare...*​​*Horn looked into the abyss vs Packman, gave everything, beyond everything, and got the points. Was he as motivated vs Crawford? Could not possible be. He had already climbed his mountain. Mundine represents nothing compared to the frightening challenge Pacman would have presented. With the prize being his 1st world title and the whole of Australia behind him and following his every move.*​​*There was none of that involved in Horns world when he fought Crawford. And he was a different fighter.*​​*Now as Horn steps down the ladder, is the fire still in his belly? Or does he just think it is? Remember Fenech..? It was over after Nelson 2. Never ever the same fighter. Sometimes a fighter climbs his mountain and then subconsciously retires. As did Roy Jones after winning the Heavyweight title. It was over, he climbed his mountain.*​​*Has Horn clmbed his mountain aready vs Pacman? Mundine may enlighten us... Choc just seems more 'motivated'. He has built his career on beating Australian 'Golden boys'...*​


I agree with your remarks about Mundine performing best when he is motivated, it goes without saying. 
Any updates of the fight would be greatly appreciated as I won't be able to watch it.

In your opinion does he seem motivated? I've seen nothing of the lead up. (Asking for a friend who has a Ladbrokes account)


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Anyone with any links?

Foxtel are all over the Facebook streams these days


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Heard MacKenzie lost to a relative novice


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> Horn isn't the fighter he was 5 years ago.


Horn has only fought in the pro ranks for just over 5 years and his career best performance was against Pacquiao a year and a half ago.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone with any links?
> 
> Foxtel are all over the Facebook streams these days


Heading down the pub to watch it as soon as I finish dinner.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Heard MacKenzie lost to a relative novice


Yeah, Francis Chua 5-0-1 beat him in a surprise.

Horn's brother lost his debut fight too.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn has only fought in the pro ranks for just over 5 years and his career best performance was against Pacquiao a year and a half ago.


Horn was better at 10 fights than he is now. Horns style went to shit very early. Ive said that for years. I also said he was world class after his 1st pro fight (if yall remember...) Horn may have climbed his mountain. like Roy Jones did after winning the heavy title. And FENECH DID AFTER THE nELSON DRAW. The brain is EVERYTHING!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> Horn was better at 10 fights than he is now. Horns style went to shit very early. Ive said that for years. I also said he was world class after his 1st pro fight (if yall remember...) Horn may have climbed his mountain. like Roy Jones did after winning the heavy title. And FENECH DID AFTER THE nELSON DRAW. The brain is EVERYTHING!


At 10 fights Pacquiao would have destroyed Horn.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful night in Brissy too apparently.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, Francis Chua 5-0-1 beat him in a surprise.
> 
> Horn's brother lost his debut fight too.


MacKenzie touted as Lomonchenko opponent as he is #2 ranked in world... HOW THE FUCK DID HE GET THAT!!!??? hE FACE WAS BASHED BY THE 6 FIGHT NOVICE!!! Shows how much boxing can be a joke. MacKenzie will never fight for a world title. He will now be made to fight a top 10 fighter and get KOd.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> At 10 fights Pacquiao would have destroyed Horn.


how do you know?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> how do you know?


Because he was inexperienced and hadn't beaten anyone at that stage.

How do you know he wouldn't have?


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Because he was inexperienced and hadn't beaten anyone at that stage.
> 
> How do you know he wouldn't have?


Because I have a REALLY high IQ that I can only suppress with alcohol..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> Because I have a REALLY high IQ that I can only suppress with alcohol..


Still got a problem with the piss Sally?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

They haven't done the 2nd weigh in yet. 

Apparently Horn is caught up in traffic and hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> They haven't done the 2nd weigh in yet.
> 
> Apparently Horn is caught up in traffic and hasn't arrived yet.


your way behind. Horn got cop escort, both passed...


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

You didny buy the fight? Mate it may be historic!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just saw they both made weight. Horn weighed in with his shoes on and still got under 75kg.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> You didny buy the fight? Mate it may be historic!


I'm going to watch it at the pub for free mate. Why pay when you don't have to?


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep, tshirt, shorts, shoes... The real takeaway is Mundine did.. Horn was never the weight story. Horn is the DESIRE story. Mundine has made a career of beating Aussie fighters... Did Horn climb his mountain vs Pacman? Ah-la Roy Jones after winning HW title, or Jeff Fenech after Nelson 1 draw??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> Yep, tshirt, shorts, shoes... The real takeaway is Mundine did.. Horn was never the weight story. Horn is the DESIRE story. Mundine has made a career of beating Aussie fighters... Did Horn climb his mountain vs Pacman? Ah-la Roy Jones after winning HW title, or Jeff Fenech after Nelson 1 draw??


Tony Snr never lost to an Australian fighter.

Anthony has managed to lose to Garth Wood, Daniel Geale, Danny Green and by the end of tonight perhaps Jeff Horn as well.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Tony Snr never lost to an Australian fighter.
> 
> Anthony has managed to lose to Garth Wood, Daniel Geale, Danny Green and by the end of tonight perhaps Jeff Horn as well.


But like Pacman, he always beat those who beat him the 2nd time. Horn hasn't won yet. See the 1st fight tonight? #2 world ranked Aussie, due to fight Lamenchenko, fought a 6 fight novce and got beat up, and by points..... ...&#8230;&#8230;. whats that I hear? The 2nd undercard is also an underdog victory?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I better get my arse down the pub.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> I better get my arse down the pub.





DB Cooper said:


> I better get my arse down the pub.


Leave your ass at home. Safer....


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Still got a problem with the piss Sally?


Two hands, one mouth. What's the problem?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Horn KO1 Lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Class beats glass.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Well that’s fucked. 

Choc is well past it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Anyway, hats of to Horn. 
KOing Choc isn’t gonna send and huge shockwaves through the top tiers but maybe he can get himself back in for another high level fight after this


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't anybody come here with excuses after that. Mundine got knocked the fuck out. End of story.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Don't anybody come here with excuses after that. Mundine got knocked the fuck out. End of story.


Reported.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyway, hats of to Horn.
> KOing Choc isn't gonna send and huge shockwaves through the top tiers but maybe he can get himself back in for another high level fight after this


You can't make a bigger statement than knocking your opponent out in the first round.

As for Mundine fighting on, who would buy another ticket after that?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> As for Mundine fighting on, who would buy another ticket after that?


To be fair he would've made over $10 mil throughout his career from people wanting to see him get knocked out. Same goes for Muhammad Ali


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You can't make a bigger statement than knocking your opponent out in the first round.
> 
> As for Mundine fighting on, who would buy another ticket after that?


Of course you can't, but do you think the likes of Charlo and Hurd and co at 154 are gonna look at this fight and believe he belongs in the ring with them?

It was as dominant of a win as any but it won't mean much on the world stage


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068494547662110720
Real KOTY stuff


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

KOTF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068494547662110720
> Real KOTY stuff


Horn toyed with Mundine. Just a pity it didn't last a bit longer. Horn was ready to hand him the beating of a lifetime.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> To be fair he would've made over $10 mil throughout his career from people wanting to see him get knocked out. Same goes for Muhammad Ali


Mundine has lost 9 times now, and to 4 different Aussies. I think the people who paid to watch him lose have had their fill.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Of course you can't, but do you think the likes of Charlo and Hurd and co at 154 are gonna look at this fight and believe he belongs in the ring with them?
> 
> It was as dominant of a win as any but it won't mean much on the world stage


People internationally know who Horn is, and KO1, regardless if he only shattered Mundine's glass, won't go unnoticed.

Some of these 'superstars' haven't got much better records than Horn if you take a closer look.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I'm not sure Mundine managed to succeed in believing he could beat Horn. Throughout the campaign he seemed to lack confidence and had the look of a man resigned to the fact he was fighting an opponent he didn't think he could beat.

Tactically Mundine was awful too. In the change rooms he warmed up with a high, preying mantis like guard and low and behold he came out and used it. Horn thought it was Christmas being presented with a clear passage to Mundine's ribs and he just teed off on them.

Horn was sharp, strong and looked like he was on a mission. The early knock out was a blessing for Mundine because it saved him from a severe hiding.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mundine was always a non-entity outside of Australia and those who had heard of him considered him a joke and never a real player at world level. Down Under during his "peak years" he was sort of their version of Tyson Fury. A big mouth from a minority background who always tended to say something needlessly controversial or extremely ignorant which would overshadow him actually managing to world win titles and doing better than many ever felt he could after transitioning from Rugby League. The Aussie public was never fully onside even though there are stories of him being a nice guy away from cameras.

The last few years he's just been a pathetic figure, one people aren't even willing to pay to see get knocked out anymore. He should have called it a day after losing the rematch to Geale. Then he should have been dragged away after lucking out and picking up that fluke win over a shot and injured Mosley. Then he should have been refused a license after Joshua Clottey beat the living shite out of him and had him down about a dozen times. He's kept going though and kept losing in embarrassing fashion. Hopefully this latest humiliation will finally make him realise it's time to just retire and be grateful for what he managed to get out of the sport


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Mundine was always a non-entity outside of Australia and those who had heard of him considered him a joke and never a real player at world level. Down Under during his "peak years" he was sort of their version of Tyson Fury. A big mouth from a minority background who always tended to say something needlessly controversial or extremely ignorant which would overshadow him actually managing to world win titles and doing better than many ever felt he could after transitioning from Rugby League. The Aussie public was never fully onside even though there are stories of him being a nice guy away from cameras.
> 
> The last few years he's just been a pathetic figure, one people aren't even willing to pay to see get knocked out anymore. He should have called it a day after losing the rematch to Geale. Then he should have been dragged away after lucking out and picking up that fluke win over a shot and injured Mosley. Then he should have been refused a license after Joshua Clottey beat the living shite out of him and had him down about a dozen times. He's kept going though and kept losing in embarrassing fashion. Hopefully this latest humiliation will finally make him realise it's time to just retire and be grateful for what he managed to get out of the sport


Harsh, but in the main fair.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

2018 Archibald Prize nomination:
Mundine On Canvas.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Fucking embarrassing was that. Mundine got 3million? FFS.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Mundine was never the best league player and couldnt make it into the national team so said stupid shit to cover it up.
Mundine was never the boxer and couldnt make it into the world championship level so said stupid shit to cover it up.


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

That was a fuckin fluke!!! Mundine will smash the cunt in the rematch! Horn is shot, you could tell! Got lucky, head high, moving forward too fast, looking to get kod. I just hope no one wipes him out before Mundine gets a 2nd crack!!!


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyway. Thank you Anthony for making Boxing relevant again in OZ for the last 20 years.

*Bad press is better than NO PRESS!*


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob.N.Weave said:


> That was a fuckin fluke!!! Mundine will smash the cunt in the rematch! Horn is shot, you could tell! Got lucky, head high, moving forward too fast, looking to get kod. I just hope no one wipes him out before Mundine gets a 2nd crack!!!


:rofl :lol:


----------



## Bob.N.Weave (Jan 27, 2018)

Horn only needs to name an local opponent Mundine must meet 1st. Mundine wins that, more money to make.


----------

